# Is Merlin still making frames?



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Their website is still not set up to 2008 models and some retailers have dropped their bikes. So was wondering if they are still making bicycles?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I received a early spring Colorado Cyclist catalog in the mail on Friday and it shows a few Merlin models. In fact, there's even a carbon fiber Merlin fameset listed.

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/display/10154/

Not one follow Merlin very closely, I can't say if these are new 2008 offerings or just leftover 2007 frames.


----------



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

I emailed them a few weeks ago about updated website, they said they were trying to find someone to redesign the website.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

lemond2001 said:


> Their website is still not set up to 2008 models and some retailers have dropped their bikes. So was wondering if they are still making bicycles?



Very much alive. They no longer have year models on bikes though so you won't see 2007/2008/2009 assigned to the bikes. Similar to what companies like Santa Cruz have done. The website will change and you will see new models from them but they won't call the bikes the 2008 Merlin Extralight or Works CR.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

The carbon Merlin is from 06 I believe


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes - I just got a CR works frame about four weeks ago... hope to hang parts on it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

RJHarary said:


> The carbon Merlin is from 06 I believe


Yep, '06 was the last year Merlin made any carbon frames or any frames with carbon components/tubes (like the Cielo). 

At this time, they only make Ti frames, and only in a couple of their "more popular" styles. In early '07, they went through a complete business re-think and decided to focus only on what they felt they do best: Ti frames.

Time will tell if that was a good decision or not. IMHO, they have faded a bit from the marketplace.

BTW- I own a Cielo and a Cyrene and think they are both outstanding bikes!


----------

